# Was ist ein Testplan?



## SolvencyII (25. Mrz 2017)

Hallo!

Ich soll zu meinem (sehr einfachen) Java Programm ein Testplan erstellen. Wisst ihr was sowas ist? Gibt es da Strukturen/Inhalte bzw. feste Vorgaben, was da so reingehört? Habt ihr Tipps?

Im Grunde genommen habe ich bloß ein .csv file eingelesen, als Array gespeichert und Abfragen darauf programmiert. 

Vielen Dank vorab,
SII


----------



## stg (26. Mrz 2017)

Siehe z.B.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_plan
http://softwaretestingfundamentals.com/test-plan/


----------

